# Post-sharpening protection



## abellia (Nov 16, 2016)

Is there any kind of thing that someone has invented that you could, say, stick on a sharpened knife to protect people from the edge and the edge from people during transport? Was thinking of some kind of a tape wrap that had some kind of tough bit where the edge would meet the tape. Maybe I'm thinking too high-tech/fancy and the answer is cardboard and rubber bands. Thoughts?


----------



## BlueSteel (Nov 16, 2016)

There are many companies making blade guards. Some of them are plastic without lining - my view is that these could easily scratch the surface of your knife. So I prefer to use those that have a softer felt-or-velour-like lining.

The most commonly seen ones with a lining are made by Wusthof in a variety of sizes for different knife sizes and shapes. Here is a link to an example:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001FXF0EW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## daveb (Nov 16, 2016)

All my non-saya knives live in these for transport. Cheaper than Wusties. Look better. Otherwise the same as far as I can tell. Link is for 240 but other sizes available as well. Don't let the felt get wet.

http://korin.com/HA-SAYA-KG-240?sc=27&category=17904511


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 16, 2016)

If I wanted to really protect a really fragile edge, I'd make some kind of sheath of balsa, cardboard... and then mount some wedges inside that hold the knife in place by the blade face so the edge is in the air.


----------



## BlueSteel (Nov 16, 2016)

daveb said:


> All my non-saya knives live in these for transport. Cheaper than Wusties. Look better. Otherwise the same as far as I can tell. Link is for 240 but other sizes available as well. Don't let the felt get wet.
> 
> http://korin.com/HA-SAYA-KG-240?sc=27&category=17904511



Yes, and Knifewear in Canada also sells their own store-branded version of these, but the price is higher...more in line with Wusthof.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 16, 2016)

I will eventually make a saya for every one of my knives that doesn't already have one. Well, not every one.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 16, 2016)

Cardboard and duct tape for me.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 16, 2016)

Saya offers the best and protection.


----------



## Cashn (Nov 17, 2016)

I use these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J0F95IO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 but buy them individually. I haven't cracked one open but I'm pretty sure my knives cut right through the felt but they're much slimmer than a saya which is the main reason I use them. I carry a knife roll in my backpack so that is a big factor for me. They don't seem to dull the edges any more than the craptacular boards I use at work. Saya is the best tho I think, just not the cheapest or easiest traveling when your constantly on the move. Cardboard and duct tape does work very well, and possibly better than anything if you need something quick, cheap or disposable for some reason.


----------



## panda (Nov 17, 2016)

+1 dexter edge guards (felt lined, the korin ones are same just rebranded oem). i hate sayas. they're bulky and pins that you can lose are annoying. so much more convenient taking it out of the guard horizontally vs pulling out vertically from a saya like it's a sword or something.


----------



## zetieum (Nov 17, 2016)

I use a bath towel. I can roll easily 5 knives in one towel for transportation.


----------



## daveb (Nov 17, 2016)

"can lose"?


----------



## BorkWoodNC (Nov 21, 2016)

I've used blue painters tape in a pinch.....


----------



## LucasFur (Nov 21, 2016)

1. If the blade is not completely dry those plastic blade guards will rust your knife like crazy. ( though i still use them) but i have seen horrible things come from using them

2. A tight fitting saya is the best. until the knife gets thinned and the custom saya is loose and your edge will get banged up in the same spot always inside the saya.

3. what i like to do now ... cheap and easy .. rolled up news paper. 5 sheets rolled around the edge folded over the tip and some tape, easy to slip in and out, when the paper is cut up on the inside from use replace it. 5 / 10 / 15 sheets of news paper depends what you want.


----------



## Jacob_x (Nov 21, 2016)

I remember the first time I pulled a carbon out of one of those without it being fully dry. Not pretty at all.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 21, 2016)

LucasFur said:


> what i like to do now ... cheap and easy .. rolled up news paper. 5 sheets rolled around the edge folded over the tip and some tape, easy to slip in and out, when the paper is cut up on the inside from use replace it.



Newspaper sleeve taped up is what all my non-saya knives live in except for when on the magnetic knife rack. Cheap, light, and easy protection. It may also help inhibit rust on carbon blades? Seems like Japanese knives I've bought are often wrapped in newspaper.





panda said:


> i hate sayas. they're bulky and pins that you can lose are annoying. so much more convenient taking it out of the guard horizontally vs pulling out vertically from a saya like it's a sword or something.



I like to widen my eyes and laugh maniacally while drawing a knife out of its saya... :knife:


----------



## Dan P. (Nov 21, 2016)

Large gauge silicon tubing sourced from brewers supplies works okay. You cut it down one side and it should kind of stay on.
Also thick composite cork strips. Again, cut down one side to form a sort of sheath.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 22, 2016)

I guess one could make an old-school knife case (like the ones in the SnS anime  from cheap aluminium suitcases and balsa/plywood... now finding one such cheap case that does not stink to high heaven with plasticizers ....


----------



## Benuser (Nov 22, 2016)

I prefer cardboard ones above nice felt lined. Once it happens that you put a carbon blade away that is not perfectly dry, and you've got a serious rust problem. Not so with cardboard.


----------



## AzHP (Nov 30, 2016)

+1 to milk baby's post. If the knives come wrapped in newspaper, it's probably sufficient for transportation. Though they also come in a box, so maybe if you didn't throw out the box (why would you?) you could just use that box.


----------



## joshsy81 (Dec 1, 2016)

Cardboard/duct tape "custom" saya. All of my knives wear these unless they came with a saya.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 1, 2016)

the best edge guards are the 12" white ones from lee valley have used for years just cut down to whatever you need, petty, paring whatever. They last me close to a year, you can clean them quite easily and if they break no big deal. 

Saya are nice too I guess. I wasn't as chuffed with mine as I thought I'd be, I think they look cooler than anything else. 

the lee valley guards I have not seen anywhere else. They might seem a little expensive but they last quite a while as long as you don't put dirty knives into them.


----------

